# Is is correct to have many devel/llvm versions installed?



## goshanecr (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi friends!

When installs from scratch new system with llvm 6.0.1 in base, many ports installs other (older) versions of llvm. Is it needed or it is a rudiments in that ports?


----------

